# Multi fry WITH egg sac! pic & vid!



## castor (Jan 11, 2003)

Holy cichlid batman, I think I just got to witness something most shell dweller keepers don't usually ever see, and I have proof!

My female last week was as gravid as I had ever seen her. She was so round it looked like she was going to split and finally laid the eggs (pretty sure it was) Sunday. Today (Thursday, four days later for those that are counting) I turn on the lights and take a quick look and see a tiny wiggling thing.. I take a close look and realize it's a newly hatched fry that somehow got out of the shell!

I don't know how he got out, I'm thinking there are a lot in the shell and got swept out by mom accidentally. Has anybody else seen a shell dweller fry with the full egg sac?

Well, here is the best pic I could get of it. It's not incredibly detailed but the thing is the size of a couple grains of sand so this is really the best I could do with my old camera.










Luckily it was right in view at the front of the tank so I could get some pics and a vid of it, though it was down in a gully I guess you could say so they are at a sharp angle, not best for photos but hey, I'm just glad I could share this.

Here is also a 30 second vid of it, about as close up as I could get, he's in the very middle, the round white spec that moves around every few seconds, he's small but you can see him moving around (that's mom in the frame at the start and end).






Think it will live out of the shell? Rare shot? Should I feel excited to see this like I am?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice shots. I have never seen one with with the full egg sack outside the shell, let alone filmed/videoed/photoed one. Wonder what will happen to it?


----------



## castor (Jan 11, 2003)

I think a juvi ate it. After I wrote the post I went back to check on it and it was MIA, never saw it again. Unless the mom had the idea of picking it up and putting it back in the shell I'm pretty sure somebody ate it. I'm not incredibly depressed about the loss as I have fry a plenty and I am thinking this batch is going to be her biggest, maybe upwards of 20.

And she did lay them Sunday, I had wrote it down so to me this would show multi eggs first hatch in four days. I was just surprised the egg sack was bright white.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

i have seen my multie fry with egg sacs as well as 1day old occie fry with sacs.
my occie fry took 9 days before they came out.


----------

